# Far Cry 2 - Sound and Lag Issues



## guywhoeatsjello (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey guys...
A couple days ago I bought the retail DVD version of Far Cry 2 and ran home to try it out. I installed the game with no hiccups and started it up. It showed the ESRB online rating message fine, then went off to show the Ubisoft logo. This is where it started to go wrong. The sound of them drums became extremely choppy and in some parts, just a growl of static.
I thought this would be normal as it was the first time i ran the game, so i didn't fret yet. I got to the main menu, went over to the options and set everything on "medium", no anti-aliasing and a resolution of 1280x1024, confident that my nVidia 7950 GT could run it fine. I picked my character and started a new game.
I then faced a loading screen, and again, when the music came on, it became a series of hisses, pauses and static and it started lagging REALLY badly. I had to wait a full 8 minutes for the game to load itself up. 
The intro of where you sit in the car while the guy drives you around was hell. Nonstop lag all around, giving me about 0-2fps for the whole ride. The sound of the engine and the guy's voice was also messed up. The lag stopped when the car became stationary, making me think that it might have been my computer's inability to load up the environment as fast as I walked/drove through it. I went into the settings and turned everything to their lowest possible settings, but to no avail, the game still decided that it had to act retarded. Tired of it all, I alt-tabbed out of it and to my surprise, windows ran as smooth as butter on the desktop, while the unplayable FC2 was minimized.
I checked for some console commands that I could use to tweak various LOD's, and i set all of them to 5 (best performance). Still, FC2 would not stop lagging. The only time it would hit about 10-25fps was when i stood still. What would happen was i would walk around, lagging like a douche, then stand still in one spot for about 6 seconds. The fps's would jump up and would stay above 10fps until i moved about 10 meters away from where I stood before then they would drop to 0-3 fps again.
While searching the net for people who also have this problem, i discovered some people's sound cards being the problem. The problems they experienced were similar to mine but what confuses me is that i don't have a sound card myself, mine is onboard. I've tried downloading new drivers for my GPU and re-installing Far Cry 2, but nothing seems to work. Any suggestions, tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!

~Jello


----------

